
How to Make Plutonium - brainopener
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a27359/how-to-make-plutonium/
======
brainopener
NASA requires plutonium-238 for radioisotope power systems for spacecrafts.
Plutonium-238 was a by-product of now defunct Cold War–era nuclear weapon
factories.

Oak Ridge National Laboratory produced a 50-gram sample in late 2015—the first
since 1988. This year, having refined the process, the lab expects 300 grams.
They want to ramp up to 1.5 kilograms per year.

